

Ask HN: Good monitor for programming? - Walkman

What monitors you guys use&#x2F;recommend for programming 8 hours a day?
======
harkyns_castle
I tend to go for Samsung, yet to have a problem with them in the PC space. My
Samsung phone otoh has developed a few blue pixels which I'm not enjoying.

------
mc_hammer
i love 2x24 inch vertical or horizontal

vertical you can get like 200 lines of code per screen and horizontal you can
4-6 window and its amazing

